
9-year-old created a portrait with 750 Rubik's Cubes. His 'superpower' helped - Kaibeezy
https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/18/us/dyslexia-rubiks-cube-john-cena-trnd/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
Nice work, kid.

 _”Dyslexic brains are very different. The right side is really strong, so
they can be very artistic, very musical. I truly believe that he has this
amazing ability because of dyslexia,” (said his mother)._

